# Solved: Can't Change Wallpaper...



## dudemonz (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have a problem changing my desktop picture...

I decided to try out the slide show feature for the desktop background and
since i turned off my laptop it's stuck on the last one that showed up.

I've tried to open an image in Windows Photo Viewer, right click and then set image as 
desktop, but every time i try that a window pops up saying: This image can't be set as wallpaper. An internal error has occurred.
The only option is to click OK, and it doesn't give any information about why i can't switch the picture.

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Right-click the desktop and select "Personalize".
Select "Desktop Background", then navigate to the image you want.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Is WAT notified you that the windows is not genuine?


----------



## dudemonz (Apr 16, 2010)

Hughv, I already know how to do that, it never works no matter which way I try to switch the wallpaper. Thanks for the suggestion though.

antech, I'm not sure what WAT is, i bought my laptop from FutureShop, which is a pretty big trusted chain of store in Canada, owned by BestBuy, am pretty sure it's a genuine copy of Windows 7.

any other suggestions? should I create a new user account? will that help???


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

What background is currently selected?
Try using Explorer to select an image.


----------



## dudemonz (Apr 16, 2010)

I used the slide show for wallpaper feature. and used a folder from my pictures folder of photos ive taken. now its stuck on one of the photos i took.... i even took the photo out of the folder and deleted in hopes that it would just cancel the slide show, but it always stays in slide show mode with every photo selected from which ever folder is selected within the my pictures folder.


----------



## dudemonz (Apr 16, 2010)

im using Firefox and i just right clicked on a photo from there and it switched the background, but still when i try to right click on one of my own photos it still wont switch and gives me that same warning as before, internal error has occurred...


----------



## dudemonz (Apr 16, 2010)

OK well after using mozilla to switch the wallpaper and then restarting my computer it seems to be working fine now!

Thanks for the internet suggestion Hughv!!!!!

problem solved for now, and i will never try to use the wallpaper slide show again.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

The Wallpaper Slide Show cannot cause such silly problems!
Can it?
Personally I dont think so


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

antech said:


> The Wallpaper Slide Show cannot cause such silly problems!
> Can it?
> Personally I dont think so


I think an image was missing, but an MS program can do anything.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

But excluding this thing....
Cheers.


----------

